
Show HN: An instagram bot to prevent dilution of the BlackLivesMatter tag - chars
https://github.com/char/blm-instagram-bot
======
chars
My first project made in Python. Uses an unofficial Instagram API to detect
posts using the #BlackLivesMatter tag with a solid black image. Built with the
help of folks that offered feedback on the original Twitter thread and repo:
[https://twitter.com/blastbots/status/1267792153016709121](https://twitter.com/blastbots/status/1267792153016709121)

